# housing support worker



## murcielago1

How would you translate the job title "Housing Support Worker" into Dutch?
The job is to work with vulnerable adults threatened by homelessness and support them to be able to maintain their tenancies independently.
Any ideas?
Many thanks!


----------



## bibibiben

Tough question. I suppose 'huisvestingsmedewerker' won't do, as this word is too generic. 'Woonondersteuner' would definitely fit the bill, but I don't know how acceptable this word is. Just 92 hits on Google...


----------



## marrish

''Woonbegeleider'' appears to be a good equivalent and it has the advantage that it is used.


----------



## bibibiben

Yes, sounds like the right word indeed!


----------



## marrish

bibibiben said:


> Yes, sounds like the right word indeed!


So good we can agree despite me not being a native. Incidentally one of my colleagues used to work as ''woonbegeleider' and more precisely as ''preventief woonbegeleider'' but I believe it is not necessary to complicate things.


----------



## murcielago1

Many thanks everyone!


----------



## marrish

murcielago1 said:


> Many thanks everyone!


You're very much welcome!


----------

